# so...MDowdy...



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

What exactly did you do in the scene?

DJ? Produce? Promote?

I have to admit that in years past the music and scene here were sesspools of drugs and immaturity. In recent years it's gotten a lot better. Although I too have grown out of it to a point, I still find myself enjoying some of the music that comes out of it. And I can still have a good time at a big club night. Just getting drunk with friends ya know.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

im pretty proficient with some of the software used to make the music, i would just lend a hand here and there with sampling and 4 on the floors with my drum kit at home.


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

I see.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

u see.


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

apparently you're just as bored as I am...


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

awwww......we ALL see! :heart: 

All we needed to do was show the kids they've something in common, and look how quietly they're playing together now! 

Milk and cookies in a little while, boys, so don't leave the yard..... :sun:


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't know what you're talking about.

I still don't like him.

*takes E*
*chews pacifier*


----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

I see... you see.... we all see for Ice-see.


Hmmmm. 


I like protools.


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

Wot?


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> I still don't like him.
> 
> ...




Im not too entirely convinced that when your parents had kids, any of them lived.

but thats cool, have fun playing with your mini glowstick.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

I like the pretty colours of all the different buttons.

And I like winding up leads. It's fun playing with the tape machine too. And it's even more fun when they let me bang on the drums. But it's the bestest fun when I take photos of them. :cheer:


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Im not too entirely convinced that when your parents had kids, any of them lived.
> 
> but thats cool, have fun playing with your mini glowstick.


 
*raves*


----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey look... MD's got the same signature thingy as me.   Gawsh MD... you must be on E or something to do the same as me.  hehehe :mrgreen: ;-)


----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll just keep talking ok... 



hehehe. sorry it's really late.


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

P.S. My mini glowstick glows ALL night...you know what i'm sayin? eh?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> P.S. My *mini* glowstick glows ALL night...you know what i'm sayin? eh?


 
that's about all i got from that


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

zing.


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

haha


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Matt, I don't understand this thread anymore; where's the bunny??


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

oh dang, i erased the bunny. he sure was tasty though!


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Hey look... MD's got the same signature thingy as me. Gawsh MD... you must be on E or something to do the same as me. hehehe :mrgreen: ;-)


 
i wanted to be cool so i got a slogan too! :thumbup:


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

it keeps changing though :scratch:


----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

Ahhh so we're all on E now are we? hehehe nah I actually got mine after matt did.

They're cool aren't they! And they're supposed to change all the time. That's what makes them so funny.


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> that's about all i got from that


----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

Ahhh feel the love.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

damn


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

and i think you people know who you are...

cough bace cough


----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

Is bace like mace???   It's banned in a bunch of states?


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Is bace like mace???   It's banned in a bunch of states?




not yet... :lmao:


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Is bace like mace??? It's banned in a bunch of states?


 
hahahahahhahaah that was awesome


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> hahahahahhahaah that was awesome


 

Do wear a helmet?


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

sorry, i dont understand your question...


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Do wear a helmet?


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

Dude...seriously. Stop it.

People are looking at funny at work cause i'm laughing out loud.

I'm supposed to be working!


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Dude...seriously. Stop it.
> 
> People are looking at funny at work cause i'm laughing out loud.
> 
> I'm supposed to be working!




ok last one...for now.


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 23, 2005)

I've got a lovely bunch of Coconuts.... :mrgreen:


Bace when is this little vendetta of yours going to cease hmm?


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

wtf are you on about?

what vendetta?

do I really have to post hot chick pics for you to stfu?


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

cant talk right now, im dancing terribly and wearing brightly colored bracelets and watching the lights go round and round!!!

i love you guys!!!!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 23, 2005)

Would any of you kids like some milk and cookies?


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Xmetal (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

ya know, i could ban him and if an admin saw fit, they could bring him back to life.  tell ya what, if i don't receive a PM in the next 10 minutes from an admin requesting not to ban him, he's history........


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

>


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

5 mins to go


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

No PMs from this camp


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh come now! :roll: 

Check your pm, Jon....... (a tacky way to get me to write you, but it worked) :mrgreen: 

Besides, I have dibs on Bace. Don't mess with me, sweets. :x


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

1 min..............


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Oh come now! :roll:
> 
> Check your pm, Jon....... (a tacky way to get me to write you, but it worked) :mrgreen:
> 
> Besides, I have dibs on Bace. Don't mess with me, sweets. :x


 
whatevah! i'm blind to dibs. he flipped me off.....mistake! he's history, you can bring him back if you see fit! :greenpbl:


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

waiting......looks at watch....... taps feet..... 


:mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> waiting......looks at watch....... taps feet.....
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


 
uh huh. ok, the ball's in your court now...you got 30 minutes. :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 23, 2005)

ahhh, the wonderful suspense... :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> uh huh. ok, the ball's in your court now...you got 30 minutes. :mrgreen:


 What is this thing about countdowns today.....? :scratch:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> What is this thing about countdowns today.....? :scratch:


 
just honoring your request to a point.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Everything is fine now..... :sun:

icks up bullhorn:

_THE RAVE IS OVER! 

REPEAT: THE RAVE IS OVER! EVERYONE GO HOME! 

IF YOU DON'T DISPERSE PEACEFULLY, YOU WILL BE TASERED, SPRAYED WITH MACE, AND LOCKED INTO A CAGE WITH BACE, AND HE *WILL* TALK! 

REPEAT: HE *WILL* TALK! 
_

:watches as 1400 people shuffle out without making a sound:


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

What's this fixation of banning me?

I thought you would find the gif of stewie funny.



...and the gif of raving smilie's.

Come on guys. 

ACCEPT ME ALREADY!!!


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Everything is fine now..... :sun:
> 
> icks up bullhorn:
> 
> ...


 

Bahahahaa....:blushing:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> ACCEPT ME ALREADY!!!


:scratch:
Has anyone ever told you that actions come with consequences?


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> What's this fixation of banning me?
> 
> I thought you would find the gif of stewie funny.
> 
> ...




ive accepted you bace...accepted that you probably ate paint chips as a kid.


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

*snores*


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

nice title!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> *snores*


 sshhhh, that's right. Just....sleep for awhile. Stay quiet. 

That would be my advice. :thumbup:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> sshhhh, that's right. Just....sleep for awhile. Stay quiet.
> 
> That would be my advice. :thumbup:




i just get this mental picture of terri with a sledgehammer and bace's ankles in her field of vision.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> nice title!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :tips her hat to Matt: 

Why, thankee, Suh.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i just get this mental picture of terri with a sledgehammer and bace's ankles in her field of vision.


 :twisted:


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

Atleast it's a rope. I mean, if it were a thread, i'd be a little more worried.

Thin rope is deffinatly better than a thin thread.

But seriously. If I weren't here, would you be having as much fun?

I mean, you've gotta be having some fun riduculing me right?


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 23, 2005)

sooooooo?  i am dying to know what happened.....after yesterday, i have decided to stay out of things concerning base or daniel.....

did you do it jonmikal??? did ya??

awwh crap... i see he has written....he is like  the inlaw you cant get to take a hint....


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

no, it seems he belongs to someone else for the time being. tell ya what though, if i get flipped off again....it won't matter.


----------



## vixenta (Aug 23, 2005)

Sigh. bace, if you so _need_ to be "accepted" , don't rub people up the wrong way.
And no, i don't really want a smart ass reply from you either, just read between the lines of what people are trying to say.


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh come on. It was STEWIE.

FUNNY!!??

You're acting like a....nevermind.

*smiles at terri*


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 23, 2005)

hey, jon... i think i saw him flip you off again....!!

(just kidding... who can we pick on, if not base?? i just think you need to slice a few strands off his already thin rope......!!)

hey base, you need to stay off jon's **** list!!


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

I thought jon was on my side. I didn't realize a stewie gif would ruin all that.

I thought everyone loved stewie...?


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Oh come on. It was STEWIE.
> 
> FUNNY!!??
> 
> ...


 :terri smiles at bace, her slow sensual smile that means she is thinking nothing good:

Check your pm, hunny bunny. Right now.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> *I thought jon was on my side*. I didn't realize a stewie gif would ruin all that.
> 
> I thought everyone loved stewie...?


 
it's that see-saw thing i was telling you about earlier...and the weights are shifting.


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> it's that see-saw thing i was telling you about earlier...and the weights are shifting.


 

I just ate fast food. That should help right?


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 23, 2005)

i'm thinking duck tape and chicken wire would help more....


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i'm thinking duck tape and chicken wire would help more....


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

>


 
be careful bace, you may have met your match with this one :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Aug 23, 2005)

:thumbup:   



			
				JonMikal said:
			
		

> be careful bace, you may have met your match with this one :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Aug 23, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> :thumbup:


 
Come on, aprilraven ... gates are open!


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> be careful bace, you may have met your match with this one :mrgreen:


 
I can't tell with this board anymore.

Some people are trying to get under my skin (which is fun, because I can take it and give it), and others just really don't like me.

It's a weird little dynamic.

Maybe I should just bow out gracefully.

That way I can still check the pictures...


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

I suck at being funny.

We know this.


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 23, 2005)

love it mdowdy!!!

and let me share, base aint got what it takes to mess with me...he best pack a lunch and bring an army...

and vaseline. 

believe me, yankee boy... you aint big enough.. or bad enough...


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> and vaseline.




DAMN WOMAN!!!!!!!!! :hug::


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I can't tell with this board anymore.
> 
> Some people are trying to get under my skin (which is fun, because I can take it and give it), and others just really don't like me.
> 
> ...


 
ok, you can do that as a guest :greenpbl:


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

ssshhhhhh......tone it down in here. I'm getting a headache, and I can hear you all the way upstairs. 

Play nice, all. :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> yankee boy.....


 
??


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

so what happens when you ban him?


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm still hearing too much noise.....sshhhhh....


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

alright guys, funs over. we've all had our jabs at each other and that's enough. let's not take it to a point of having the thread locked. all's good!


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Can I get banned if I flip you off?? :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Can I get banned if I flip you off?? :mrgreen:


 
to all my friends here at TPF, remember me in your prayers.......

*walks quitely and somberly to the admin control panel for a ceremonial banning*


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 23, 2005)

love ya, base...

mean it...

really.......your like the little brother i never had.....

kiss kiss...smooch smooch.....


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> love ya, *base*...
> 
> mean it...
> 
> ...


 
not bace......chase :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> to all my friends here at TPF, remember me in your prayers.......
> 
> *walks quitely and somberly to the admin control panel for a ceremonial banning*



:salute:


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Can I get banned if I flip you off?? :mrgreen:


 
layball:


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Maybe I'll ban myself for giggles...:crazy:


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> love ya, base...
> 
> mean it...
> 
> ...


 
it's bace.

with a 'C'.

And yeah, brother you never had eh. Nice to know.


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

now's not the time to be critical


----------



## Calliope (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> it's bace.
> 
> with a 'C'.
> 
> And yeah, brother you never had eh. Nice to know.


 
or maybe she doesn't like you at all and she's actually talking to someone called base.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

ok, i quit.....i've laughed to hard today and my sides are killing me. see ya in the galleries unless i get the urge again


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

Calliope said:
			
		

> or maybe she doesn't like you at all and she's actually talking to someone called base.


 
Yeah.....















...or you're really unfunny.


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Yeah.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You'd better watch it...that's JonMikals woman you're talking too.


----------



## Calliope (Aug 23, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> ...or you're really unfunny.


 
I wasn't trying to be funny.  See, I'm one of those who REALLY doesn't like you and I will gladly buy any admin or mod dinner for banning you.  JonMikal, you can have whatever you want if you push the ban button


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

i thought it was quite clever


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

Calliope said:
			
		

> JonMikal, you can have whatever you want if you push the ban button




dang dude, what in gods green earth are you waiting for? i think even baise would understand the need for the banning!!! :lmao:


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

HOLY CRAP.

This is rediculous. Someone makes an unfunny joke ABOUT ME, and I can't even point it out?

Weak.


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

There are lots of unfunny jokes floating around...if we pointed them all out we'd never get a rest!


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Say good night, everyone! 


Good NIGHT, everyone! 

buh-bye!


----------

